#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-05
<Takyoji> Gotta love messages and logs of anything FOSS. :P
<Takyoji> "Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x12ed963 (Tutorials/); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck"
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-07
<Takyoji> feh http://www.pcsforpeople.com/index.php/receive/what-you-get
<Takyoji> So I guess it's almost exactly a month until the 11.10 release, but I have a feeling nobody's really interested anymore. :P
<GTRsdk> hey tonyyarusso
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-10
<Chat7720> hey:)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-09-09
<archpower> hey
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-09-03
<mthx|server> Whoa, ubuntu mn has a new website. When did that happen?
<mthx|server> On a related note, I got an email prompting me to renew my ubuntun mn loco membership. Turns out that the account I used last time (2 years ago?) is not active anymore. So instead I just reapplied using my new account.
<mthx|server> So if you want to remove my old accounts ~jazzyflute and ~mathomastech, that would probably be a good idea just to clean up the list.
<tonyyarusso> mthx|server: Apparently almost immediately after I gave up and let the domain registration expire.  Interesting.
<mthx|server> So who owns the domain now? There is no whois record.
<tonyyarusso> No idea.
<tonyyarusso> Well, there *is* a whois record, but it's masked.
<mthx|server> Huh. It's interesting that they chose to keep all the same content on there from before, but then updated the design and added some sort of RSS feed. Wonder if a community member picked it up?
<tonyyarusso> Not sure.  There's some weird sort-of-boilerplate content too - seems half-finished.
<mthx|server> So, I know ubuntu-mn is relatively inactive and has only a dozen or so registered members, but is there any interest in attempting to expand or is this mostly just a pipe dream?
<tonyyarusso> mthx|server: Speaking for myself, I'm pretty tired of trying, but if you're willing to make an effort that would be awesome.
<tonyyarusso> I think LUGs and LoCos in general have become largely obsolete because Linux is just too darn easy for people to figure out without our help now.
<tonyyarusso> :)
<mthx|server> tonyyarusso: Haha, you say that like it's a bad thing :) The easy part that is. Hmm, I'll think about it. I'm still working on building up NORLUG with some degree of sucess. I'm not the best at publicity/social media, etc, so we've been growing at the rate of "word-of-mouth".
<mthx|server> Unfortunately, I am not sure how well I would do with running ubuntu-mn since I have no direct affiliation with Canonical, though I do know a handful of canonical employees! I also don't even use Ubuntu myself.
<tonyyarusso> Nobody involved in the group has ever had an affiliation with Canonical.
<mthx|server> Ok, well I will think about it. I would love to see the group be more active.
